# Kidding soon?



## Kada6305

So according to my records lilli has 25 days left.  Well its midnight so technically 24. 2 days ago her backend looked normal.  Today she looks very angry.  Are my calculations off? ??  First photo is of her 2 days ago. other two are from tonight. 


 
2 days ago





Tonight. 





Look closely. more discharge.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Hello! Tagging some people that may be able to answer your questions! 
@OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @goatgurl


----------



## bloonskiller911

Looks like the mucus plug to me, they can lose that up to a month before hand.  is her bag flaccid at all or very tight?


----------



## luvmypets

x2 (I'm not very experienced though ) 
Good, luck! I'm just gonna wait for baby picture, don't mind me 

I don't have goats, I have sheep. All I can say is they like to mess with our minds, some go by the books and others surprise us. Again, good luck with your girly, she looks like she is about to pop


----------



## goatgurl

agree with @bloonskiller911.  looks like she is losing her mucus plug.  and she could go in the next few days to the next month.  its part of the doe code oath they all take when they are bred.  it is their duty to drive us totally nuts before they deliver at noon on a clear day all by themselves after we have sat up with them all night in the rain for at least three nights and are exhausted.  check her udder.  is it soft or getting full.  hers looks pretty small to me right now.  is she a ff or has she kidded before?  do you know how to check the ligaments above her tail?  watch for the kids to 'drop', she will start to look slimmer a day or two before she kids.  and if you are off by one breeding cycle then she would be due right about now.   let us know whats happening.  and of course the ever present pictures are needed when she kids


----------



## Kada6305

thank you guys! This will be her 4th kidding. Her udder is  filling up. but still about half the size of when we got her 6 weeks after she had twin boys. I have her on live streaming video so I (and others) can watch her. She's a popular girl on my facebook lol. And her ligaments are still there. She's been loosing her plug for about a week or 2 now. lol


----------



## Kada6305

So she was losing her plug last week. But now she's been having plug discharge the last 4 days or so. Is that normal? To have plug discharge one. and then a week later have it multiple days in  a row?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Have you checked her ligs?


----------



## Kada6305

yes. But have no clue what I'm feeling. I've watched videos. But I just dont know If I'm feeling ligs or her tail bone.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Some will lose bits of the plug over the course of a month.  Ligaments are really helpful.  Keep feeling and you will get the hang of it-once they are gone, you will have a EUREKA moment.  They do feel like bone almost.  I think they feel like pencils.


----------



## Kada6305

Okay. Thank you  she has 4 more days until she can kids (day 140) so as long as she keeps them in until then I'll be happy  But her normal is day 152.


----------



## Kada6305

This is from the streaming camera. so not very good picture. But looks like lilli may have dropped. She is more hollow on top now. I will have to go out in morning and check. May just be the lighting that makes it look that way.


----------



## Kada6305

And her today....Normal for the right side to become smaller? tomorrow is day 140.....think she will hold out to her normal kidding day 152??


----------



## Latestarter

Just an educated guess on my part but it looks like they are still pretty high up... I'd guess another 5 days at least... Don't bet on my bet though as I haven't been through a single kidding yet


----------



## Kada6305

Oh yes, I would guess at least 5 days. I think she may go on day 145, which is 7 days to go. Yeah, this is my first kidding, too lol


----------



## Latestarter

Very exciting aye?  I hope she doesn't make you completely crazy waiting


----------



## Kada6305

lol. Oh I will be insane by the time she decides to let them out. I have live streaming video and all my friends been keeping eye on both girls LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'm jealous of that you can live-stream it! That would be so nice...beats the heck out of waiting in the barn with them!

I wouldn't worry about her going before day 144.  

Just a heads up, I know you are new to this. This is pretty much how it goes with goats. Its called Doe code.


----------



## Goatgirl47




----------



## Kada6305

Lillis ligaments are GONE. I can almost feel my fingers on either side.  Udder full.  More sunken in.but it doesn't look like she's fully dropped. Tomorrow is day 140. I'm thinking she may have them Monday. Closer to day 145 the better.  I'd upload photos but I can't seem to do it on my phone just takes me to my camera.  I already took the pictures loom


Oh yes, Doe code LOL


----------



## Kada6305

Okay pictures. Now that I'm on the PC. Firt is of her udder, yes she has tiny teats lol. second you can see how she is sunken in. Guessing on when she'll finally kid and how many???


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It would be very odd for a doe to go this early. If she is going into labor, the kids may not be viable 

Are you 100% sure you are checking the right thing? I have had people run up to me, so excited that the doe has lost her ligs, thinking she is about to kid, only to go out and feel that the ligs are still there.

I have a doe out right now that due soon. I can wrap my fingers around the tail head but the ligs are still there.

Cannot wait to see the babies!


----------



## Kada6305

Yes, I compared her to my doe who isn't due until around valentines day. They are def gone. If she holds out until Monday we should be good with viable kids ( it would be day 143) Kids are usual viable day 140-141. 

I'll be happy once this is over, and we have healthy babies bouncing around


----------



## Latestarter

Ummmm Not sure, but have heard that even after ligs are "gone" the doe could still hold out for up to a week before dropping her kid(s). Since she isn't a FF, she may just be messing with your mind. Once she knows she has you completely crazy, she'll wait another day or two to go...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ok - gonna just jump in here and say.....(love ya Latestarter)  but... ummmm... hormones that start labor are what causes the ligs to be 'gone'.  Those hormones don't last days and days and days....   I've never had a doe go over 36 hours after ligs are GONE.  And, that was only one doe.. one doe in 25+ years of doing this.  All the rest have gone within 24 hours of ligs being GONE.

However!  However, be sure to check multiple times a day because what feels 'gone' in the a.m. can change.  If you check in the morning, be sure to check again after the doe wakes up and gets moving.

The link bellow shows a good example from Phil Moss of Tyny Goat Farm about ligaments.  (I used to show pygmies with him before he changed to ND's)

http://tyny.com/ligaments.html

Now having said all that... different folks feel different things when they are squeezing a goat butt, lol.  Practice, practice, practice.  Know what you are feeling and keep good records on each and every doe.  Be aware that the ligs can change due to hormonal fluctuations.  But, those fluctuations only last several hours at a time.  When they've been 'gone' for 8-12 hours continuously - stick around because things are gonna happen.

I know.. confusing, huh?


----------



## Latestarter

I put the "quotes" on "gone" because sometimes they aren't really "gone"... Thanks for the clarification!!Clarification is good!! 

Confusing? nahhh...


----------



## Kada6305

I will check her again in the morning and see how her ligs feel  Thank you! she's going to drive me crazy until she finally kids.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gotcha!  And, according to the Doe Code - they do their best to make us CRAZY!!!


----------



## Kada6305

She's doing a great job at it so far!!! haha


----------



## Kada6305

poor girl...discharging. And the hay got stuck to her...hahah


----------



## Kada6305




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Tail head looks lose.  Did ya check those ligs today?  Look gone from here.    Might be time.


----------



## Kada6305

They are still gone  Today is day 140. more discharge. But just looks like more plug, which she's been having every day this week, before she was only having plug discharge like once a week for the last 4 weeks or so. Here is her today.


----------



## Kada6305

If anyone wants to watch them  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5


----------



## Kada6305

It's go time! kids within the next 48 hours I believe. She is having the pre birth egg yolk/snot discharge. Ligs are def gone.


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> It's go time! kids within the next 48 hours I believe. She is having the pre birth egg yolk/snot discharge. Ligs are def gone.


Awesome! Keep us posted! 

Just watched your livestream, they are soo cute


----------



## Kada6305

Thank you  right now she's just eating....but She always eats while in labor hahah. She did have few contractions ( at least looked like it through camera)


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## luvmypets

She looks close !


----------



## Latestarter

I think she's trying to avoid the camera. Looks like she's "nudged" it off to the side looking at the wall...


----------



## Mini Horses

Are you kidding me???   You told her where the cam was???

Goat code!!   She'll go hide in ONLY corner unseen.  

Where's the popcorn?  We're gonna need a snak.


----------



## luvmypets

She just got up and walked away 

I wanna see some babies!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

A bit off topic but I was just outside trying to hook up my camera in our new barn and it is not working despite being in a window and a clear line of sight--the metal in the new building is probably to blame.

What plan do you have with the live streaming video?


----------



## luvmypets

Everytime I go to watch her she knocks over the camera! \

Lol, she is making alot of noise though! Hoping for the best


----------



## Latestarter

Arggg! No goat there! I hear her... but the camera is facing the wall again...


----------



## luvmypets

I have the livestream open in another tab, all I hear is maaaaa


----------



## babsbag

Pearce Pastures said:


> A bit off topic but I was just outside trying to hook up my camera in our new barn and it is not working despite being in a window and a clear line of sight--the metal in the new building is probably to blame.



Did you try hooking it up in your house first to make sure it is working then taking it to the barn? If it is in a window the metal building should not be interfering.


----------



## Kada6305

lol we had to fix camera. she has seperated herself from her niece. so I believe we are close. She's going to drag this out as long as possible...lol and have them 4am when everyone is sleeping and ot watching!


----------



## Latestarter

Just saw her in the background pawing then laying down. She sure is wide in the beam! Gotta be at least 2 and maybe 3 kids in there! How exciting! I got tired of paging back to get the camera link so I dragged it over onto the desk top so I can just click and go.


----------



## Kada6305

she is now back over with her neice but this is what she was just doing ... up,down,up,down, up,head against wall, down, up, etc. she is also nesting.


----------



## Kada6305

dont mind seeing me in pjs later lol...


----------



## Latestarter

You'll be in only the best of company here!


----------



## Kada6305




----------



## luvmypets

I have a feeling she is going to wait until all her loyal followers go to bed


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love watching other goaties


----------



## Kada6305

I'm convinced she is going to wait until 4am when the snow storm comes and everyone is sleeping...brat lol


----------



## thailand

Hi, I'm watching too   (here in Thailand)

My girl is due to kid in maybe the next 10 days??  I've never done this before (she has, twice before), so I'm really interested to see how smoothly this all goes.  Best of luck with the babies Kada!


----------



## Kada6305

thailand said:


> Hi, I'm watching too   (here in Thailand)
> 
> My girl is due to kid in maybe the next 10 days??  I've never done this before (she has, twice before), so I'm really interested to see how smoothly this all goes.  Best of luck with the babies Kada!




Thnk you! This is my first time as well, lillis 4th. I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Kada6305

She had a big contraction not too long ago. Looked like she was pooping but no poop. Now she's laying down again. ..sigh...


----------



## luvmypets

She's been restless all day, she has to go soon


----------



## Kada6305

I'm telling ya, she's going to drag this on for a long as she can... ..... time  to go make popcorn lol


----------



## luvmypets

Looks like she's dropped, hoping for her, and for you that she goes soon. My bet is on trips


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Best wishes for a safe delivery! Thanks for sharing the live streaming of her too! Which is the one that is due to kid soon? (Two goaties are on the camera! )


----------



## luvmypets

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Best wishes for a safe delivery! Thanks for sharing the live streaming of her too! Which is the one that is due to kid soon? (Two goaties are on the camera! )


The big tan girly


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Ok! Thanks!!


----------



## Pamela

Is the white one expecting as well?


----------



## Kada6305

yes, the big brown/white girl (lilli). lolli is the white one with dark shoulders. She isn't due until around Feb 18th or so. Lilli is a LOT bigger than she was last year when she had twin bucks. So I am thinking she has 3-4 in there. I'm hoping for 3, if there are 4 we will have to bottle feed.


----------



## Kada6305

she has dropped a lot in the past week. now when she goes over the dividing frame her belly drags across the bottom board lol.


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> she has dropped a lot in the past week. *now when she goes over the dividing frame her belly drags across the bottom board lol.*



Poor thing  

What day is she on?


----------



## Pamela

If she were due sooner, I'd say they were trying to synchronize their deliveries. My second kidding, we had 2 ff and their dam in together. They all dropped babies within about 2 hours of each other. I'd given up (doe  code) and went out to check. There were kids everywhere! 7 kids. 4does, 3 bucks. It was crazy.


----------



## Kada6305

luvmypets said:


> Poor thing
> 
> What day is she on?



I know, I feel bad. I re did the calculations, there are a few due dates depending on which buck took. She is either one day 142 with buck 1, or day 138 with buck 2. If buck 2 took then I don't expect babies for about 7-12 days if she can hold on that long, if buck 1 took, then i am thinking 3-9 days. But with her you just never know! lol


----------



## Kada6305

I was thinking she was further along than what she is. I though friday was day 140, so was thinking today was day 143.


----------



## luvmypets

Man she is looking close


----------



## Kada6305

luvmypets said:


> Man she is looking close




I am thinking she is faking us out, though with the new calculations. I do NOT want her going before day 145. lol


----------



## newbiekat

Pamela said:


> There were kids everywhere! 7 kids. 4does, 3 bucks. It was crazy.



That happened to me last year! Came home to 3 does that kidded in the pasture (fortunately on a nice day), all within maybe 50 foot of each other, all 7 kids still wet (2 sets of twins and trips). I had no idea who's babies were whose! lol


----------



## Kada6305

sigh...still no progress.... I am thinking she will go on the fuill moon, the 24th. which will put her at day 147 with buck 1, or day 144 with buck 2. lol Either way, We should have kids within the next week or so


----------



## Kada6305

Lilli has REALLY dropped in the last 24 hours...lol I don't think she can drop any more!!


----------



## newbiekat

I'm watching your livestream online!! I keep refreshing the page to check throughout the day! I'm so excited for you! My first one is due the 2nd... so I've got baby fever! I LOVE watching them give birth, it's truly a miracle to see... So thank you for sharing your livestream with us!


----------



## Kada6305

Of course  She is on day 143, so I am thinking maybe with the full moon the 24th, which will put her on day  147


----------



## newbiekat

Do you mind if I ask what kind of cameras you have?


----------



## Kada6305

I just have an old smart phone (galaxy s3) and downloaded ustream app. ran ethernet from modem in house to modem in barn (75-100ft away) so internet is a little patchy out there, but enough for the ustream to work.


----------



## luvmypets

I have a hunch she is gonna go today!


----------



## Kada6305

you think?? because she dropped? she's having hick contractions lol


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> you think?? because she dropped? she's having hick contractions lol


I don't know, I just have a hunch lol. I am probably wrong though xD 

She has dropped so much, poor thing is about to drag her belly across the ground


----------



## animalmom

Can't...... hold........... breath..........much............longer!        Doe......... gotta...........pop.................................soon!


----------



## luvmypets

animalmom said:


> Can't...... hold........... breath..........much............longer!        Doe......... gotta...........pop.................................soon!


x2


----------



## Kada6305

Tell me about it!!! I am so sleep deprived LOL I don't see her holding out 9 days to day 152....


----------



## Kada6305

Don't mind the buck, Gizmo. We gave him a girl to bree (Lolli's daughter) So he's very excited haha!  He has to do his foreplay and sing his love song to her


----------



## luvmypets

How is everything going? Hope you can get the livestream back up, I love watchin her


----------



## Kada6305

It is back up now  she's having braxon Hicks contractions.  Bit she been having them all week. Her pervious owner came today.  Said she has a few days yet.


----------



## Goatgirl47

I hope this is it!  (It's probably not though, because Lilli's a goat  )


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Watch for her udder to 'blow up' - that's usually a really good indicator.  When you look at her one morning and her udder is twice the size it was the day before and it's so tight it doesn't even jiggle when she walks - get ready!


----------



## Kada6305

Her udder is as big as it goes. Hers Blues up after delivery. I'm thinking the 24th on the full moon lol


----------



## Kada6305

sigh...still not babies. I'm getting unpatient LOL


----------



## luvmypets

Pretty much me when my ewe goes to lamb 

I mean I only have one lady expecting so, I get impatient especially with all the kid pics all year round 

She will go for you soon, once you are fully crazy


----------



## Kada6305

ugh..I know. This is my first kidding so I'm very excited  lol


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> ugh..I know. This is my first kidding so I'm very excited  lol


 
Ah, well we have had bad luck with lambing. So I get very anxious around that time. Just make sure you can be there for her 

See, I can't drive yet and I have school all day so the anticipation around lambing time is insane \


OK enough about me, when does her owner think she's due?


----------



## Kada6305

that's why i  have the live streaming, only places i go is to physical therapy. me and the therapist watch her the entire time LOL once i see she is in active labor he understands i gotta go. Owner believes a few days at soonest. She is having the braxon contractions but had a good one today, she yelled.  She isnt fully dropped yet, I guess her belly will literally drag before going into full labor. lol


----------



## Kada6305

Poor girl. idk how much longer she can take these fake contractions. from ca,era looks liek shes goopy, but i cant really tell. I might go out and check.


----------



## Kada6305

umm...plug?


----------



## Kada6305

her vagina is now longer...normal?? 
Tried to get best picture I could.


----------



## Kada6305

she is now dialating, and having translucent discharge.


----------



## Kada6305

no changes...still has the same discharge....lol she is going to drive me completely insane before she finally has them, isn't she??


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yep!


----------



## luvmypets

She has gotta pop soon!


----------



## Kada6305

Wood would think! Lol she's as wide as she is tall


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Best of luck!!!   Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Kada6305

She is flagging...either shes in labor or babies are on a nerve. so we shall see. started at 6:15, normal birthing hours are 6-11pm for her. lol shes pred to pygmy mix, and she mixed with standard/mini breed. so day 144 would be normal for mini breed.


----------



## norseofcourse

So you haven't gotten any sleep in how many nights now?  
Hoping all goes well (and soon) and looking forward to pics!


----------



## Kada6305

I cant remember last night i had a full nights sleep...i was up until almost 6 am lol checkign on her every hour. No more progress. and now she's not open like she was. I dont want to check cervix unless i really need to.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I've raised pygmies for about a million years or so now, lol.  Normal kidding range for my goats is 145-148 days.  Of course, I've had variations, but that's average for a pygmy.  My Nubians and Kinders tend to go more towards 150 days...so your gal may just need a few more days!  The waiting really stinks though, doesn't it?


----------



## Kada6305

I am hoping she waits until Monday when it is warmer.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I noticed earlier that you said she had been bred to two different bucks a few days apart.  Goats sometimes have a second heat cycle 4-5 days after what appears to be a normal cycle.  Most of the time - they conceive on that second cycle rather than the first.  That will add a few more days to her due date - so maybe she will wait until Monday.  BUT - for the sake of your sleep, or rather your lack of sleep, I hope she goes sooner for you!


----------



## Kada6305

Yeah, she was bred again (on accident) 4 days later. our buck escaped the day we got him and got her lol. But, he's a cutie so it's okay and he looks just like the other buck. they are both pygmy mixes. buck #1 is pygmy/fainter, and Gizmo is Pygmy/Nigerian. He's my buddy, such a ham...lol


----------



## Kada6305

My other girl is on day 147 if the first breeding took. So she should have her kids on monday if it took. if not, then not until February 17th or so.


----------



## Kada6305

Lilli has been having contractions on and off today. Not 100% they are real or braxon though. Today is day 145 so she can have them any day


----------



## Kada6305

Tail Ligaments are loose, if not gone. She had lots of goo, but has since lost that. Babies haven't dropped completely yet. So as long as this stays we are close  But I am not holding my breath until I see feet sticking out! LOL


----------



## luvmypets

Just realized you live a good 3 hours from us, I heard PA is getting clobbered which snow which.. according to the "doe code" means time to kid


----------



## Kada6305

We are lucky. The storm was the south of its. We didn't get anything


----------



## luvmypets

Wow! We almost have two feet, it's insane.


----------



## Goatgirl47

luvmypets said:


> Wow! We almost have two feet, it's insane.



All we have is frost... I like snow (we used to live in Colorado, so I miss the snow, but not the many cold months ).


----------



## luvmypets

She driving you crazy yet?


----------



## Kada6305

So tail is hanging different... does it look like ligs are gone to you? I know, I know, hard to tell through picture. Lots of discharge mixed with hay still. 

Ligs picture:



 


Discharge:


----------



## luvmypets

I feel like her back end needs to become a little more.... "angrier". But I'm a sheople not a goatie 

This is your first kidding right?


----------



## Kada6305

lol. it's a lot angrier than it's been, Pictures arent doing it justice. it's very red. but yes i agree. I dont think she is going to go tonight or anything. Yes, my first, her 4th.


----------



## luvmypets

It's exciting when it actually happens, here's to a great kidding and a bunch of beautiful babies! 

Also I think she has at least three in there, I heard you mention speaking to her old owner, what does she think?


----------



## Kada6305

She thinks either 2-3. I hoping no more than 3 though lol.


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> She thinks either 2-3. I hoping no more than 3 though lol.


Ah, I wouldn't be surprised if she has 3 

She is up pretty late, I check on her a lot (lol don't take it weird) because I don't want to miss the big moment(I will probably at school when it happens xD) She has been stretching a lot I noticed, MAN I can't wait until she pops. Nothing brightens the day like a barn full of babies 

Lol goat stalker over here


----------



## Kada6305

LOL well, me and someone who I am friends with on Facebook watch her 24/7 lol we are up until 4am watching her, get up again at 8-10 and do it all over again. I would be happy with 3  I'm excited! I hope we get at least 1 doeling from her.


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> LOL well, me and someone who I am friends with on Facebook watch her 24/7 lol we are up until 4am watching her, get up again at 8-10 and do it all over again. I would be happy with 3  I'm excited! I hope we get at least 1 doeling from her.


Wow, I enjoy sleeping lol

She seemed restless earlier. Getting up, panting trying to sleep standing up it seemed! Honestly I am really excited for her to go, cause it's like even though she's not mine I am fascinated by the birth of any animal.


----------



## Kada6305

Yeah, I noticed that tonight. Which makes me think that she is closer than I think. I hope she doesnt go tonight, though lol We are getting heat in the barn tomorrow.


----------



## luvmypets

She looks like she may be starting early labor


----------



## norseofcourse

I peeked in and she's just eating.  But oh boy, do I want a camera setup like this in my barn!!!!


----------



## luvmypets

norseofcourse said:


> I peeked in and she's just eating.  But oh boy, do I want a camera setup like this in my barn!!!!


I know, whenever I say something she just decides "time to change what I'm doing" lol, but before she she licking her lips and craning her neck.


----------



## Kada6305

I love the set up. I don't have to freeze my butt off lol I do go out and check on her through out the day though, ut as much as I would without the camera. Today 151 for lolli (white girl) so if the first breeding took she should kid tomorrow 6-11pm, that is what she always delivers. If no, then not until February 19th. today is 147 to Lilli, so she has a few days. she should deliver Friday 6-11pm. until 2nd breeding took, then she'll deliver February 1st 6-11pm. so either way, within the next 8 days we will have kids


----------



## Kada6305

luvmypets said:


> She looks like she may be starting early labor


What was she doing that looks like early labor?


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> What was she doing that looks like early labor?


Well, I am probably wrong , but she was licking her lips which is a behavior they tend to do anticipating licking the kids. I honestly have no idea when she will kid, sorry for the excitement


----------



## Kada6305

she looked to be in lanor last night to me, then she went to bed LOL she was stretching, yawning, and i noticed the lip licking, too. she had tons of discharge, but wasnt ropey. I was ti take some off as she had hay stuck all over her back end, poor thing.


----------



## Kada6305

Lilli, ois really red back there. with clear discharge. picture doesn't give justice to just how red she is, (stupid flash), tonight is full moon and day 147, so could be tonight. or could be next week...lol


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> Lilli, ois really red back there. with clear discharge. picture doesn't give justice to just how red she is, (stupid flash), tonight is full moon and day 147, so could be tonight. or could be next week...lol
> View attachment 13829


Seeing how she has been acting, I doubt she will hold out on you much longer


----------



## Kada6305

luvmypets said:


> Seeing how she has been acting, I doubt she will hold out on you much longer


I really hope you are right.. hubby and i are leaving to get photos done...she better not pop them out while we are gone. LOL


----------



## Kada6305

Lolli is having contractions and just acting off...


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> Lolli is having contractions and just acting off...


Really, I didn't notice any contractions. However acting off sounds promising 

May I ask, why does she rub her butt on everything? xD


----------



## Kada6305

Lilli rubs her butt on everything... I have no idea. I am guessing because she is so wide and cant reach bath there anymore... Lolli was having a few contractions. notice the fan like tail flicks that last more than a few seconds lol. but they have stopped. So I am guesisng braxon.


----------



## Kada6305

guess what! guess what!! Miss Lolli is bagging up...babies tomorrow!!!!! I wasnt sure that the first breeding took. she's a good 2 handfulls right now. she never bags up until pretty close to delivery. She was nothing but loose skin 7 hours ago


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> guess what! guess what!! Miss Lolli is bagging up...babies tomorrow!!!!! I wasnt sure that the first breeding took. she's a good 2 handfulls right now. she never bags up until pretty close to delivery. She was nothing but loose skin 7 hours ago


So exciting!

Except.. "doe code".... enough said 

But seriously I will be watching her all day, I got a snow day aka no highschool! So exciting, I haven't been able to see my girls in a week or so, so watching your beauties is the next best thing'

So lolli is the tan doe and "Lilli" is the white doe? Gosh I would be so confused xD


----------



## Kada6305

nope, opposite. Lolli is white girl, also girl in my profile picture on here. although I think its called an avatar on this site. lol Lilli is brown/****e girl who is as round as she is talll, and very short lol


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> nope, opposite. Lolli is white girl, also girl in my profile picture on here. although I think its called an avatar on this site. lol Lilli is brown/****e girl who is as round as she is talll, and very short lol


Wow, I feel dumb 

I'm excited to see what she gives you, thinking PINK

Can't wait until I go onto the livestream and hear a bunch of little maa's. I'm guessing you have watched a ton of kidding videos, but trust me once you hear the real thing, it's like heaven to your ears. This is exciting, my ewe isn't due until april so I just get hooked on other users kdding threads ​


----------



## Kada6305

yep, I've watched plenty...lol watched for what to do for complications and such. I am very well prepared...with 1 arm so this will be interesting to say the least LOL...umm I've been stalking people since before I bred the girls....LOL


----------



## Kada6305

this is her udder right now..


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> yep, I've watched plenty...lol watched for what to do for complications and such. I am very well prepared...with 1 arm so this will be interesting to say the least LOL...umm I've been stalking people since before I bred the girls....LOL



I can't help but to watch kidding/lambing video.

So what do you think your girls will give you, last year I guessed the exact genders of the lambs born on my farm, idk I just get a hunch.


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> this is her udder right now..
> 
> View attachment 13835


I noticed, her teats are starting to turn out which is a great sign


----------



## Kada6305

6 doelings!! 3 from each  nah, but seriously I am thinking 3 from lilli, 2 bucks 1 girl, 2 from lolli 2 does. we shall see though. yes! I saw her teats are turning out, too!! I dont think lillis are yet. this was from tonight..sorry for gross pic lol


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> 6 doelings!! 3 from each  nah, but seriously I am thinking 3 from lilli, 2 bucks 1 girl, 2 from lolli 2 does. we shall see though. yes! I saw her teats are turning out, too!! I dont think lillis are yet. this was from tonight..sorry for gross pic lol
> View attachment 13836


Gross? Trust me I have had sheep placenta on my hand, THAT'S gross  I have taken my fair share of sheep rear end pics, it doesnt phase me.

You are thinking lots of pink, and by the looks of it this seems like the year of the doelings.


----------



## Kada6305

Lolli is holding her ears back...is this sign of labor?1! I've NEVER seen her hold her ears like that.. also looked like she was gritting her teeth few minutes ago.


----------



## luvmypets

Not really, she just looks sleepy, probably getting quite uncomfortable.

 It's exciting isn't it. Do you have your kidding kit yet?


----------



## luvmypets

Here's a video I thought you should see if you havent


----------



## Kada6305

yes, I have everything ready. Even have molasas and karo syrup for the girls for after  No, I havent seen that video yet


----------



## Kada6305

She's been doing a lot of this..i know head against wall can be contraction/ labor....or she's just faking me out again...lol


----------



## luvmypets

I'm not sure, but Lolli is getting close


----------



## Kada6305

Lolli is due to kid today if first breeding took. What makes you say she is getting close? I really hope the first breeding took!


----------



## Kada6305

these pictures were taken 24 hours apart, defiantly more slanted, which I am hoping means her ligs are starting to loosen. top picture was taken lastnight bottom picture the night before.


----------



## luvmypets

Looking good,just keep an eye on her. They can show no signs at all and then pop out the babies all part of 'doe code"

Also, I think she is close because of her udder size. What day is this for her?


----------



## Kada6305

today is 152. her usual kidding day is 152 around 7 pm. but kidding window is 6-11pm, it's 1:30pm now. yes, her udder is getting to a nice size.


----------



## Kada6305

her udder around 4am this morning..


----------



## luvmypets

thi


Kada6305 said:


> her udder around 4am this morning.. View attachment 13845


Oh wow! Yea, I won't be surprised if she goes tonight

How does her udder feel, is it nice in tight and the teats are pointed out, or is i=there still some loose skin?


----------



## Kada6305

yep! well if she goes according to her last kiddings she will go 6-11pm tonight, but usually 7pm. I'm keeping close eye on her for sure.


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> yep! well if she goes according to her last kiddings she will go 6-11pm tonight, but usually 7pm. I'm keeping close eye on her for sure.


She isn't showing any for sure signs atm, but some of them like to hide it until the very end.


----------



## Kada6305

She never shows signs lol she just plops them out.


----------



## Kada6305

she has 6 hours, a lot can change in 6 hours, too.


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> she has 6 hours, a lot can change in 6 hours, too.


Ah, good thing you know your girls. Our one pregnant ewe this is our first lambing with her, but her second lambing. Her daughter is my profile pic. 

I'm so excited for you, birthing is just amazing!


----------



## Kada6305

It's my fist time to, But this is all according to her previous owner. lol I am hoping she goes today so I have kids to play with!! LOL


----------



## luvmypets

Lets hope she has two so you can play with one and she can be occupied with the other


----------



## Kada6305

haha! I hope she has 2-3 in there. only time will tell, though.


----------



## Kada6305

Lollis eyes are dialted...lisa (previous owner) Said it is the calm before the storm...aka labor...


----------



## Kada6305

oops. forgot picture lol. Lillis  eyes aren't as dilated.


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> oops. forgot picture lol. Lillis  eyes aren't as dilated. View attachment 13857


I never noticed she had blue eyes 

Oh man these are going to be some stunning kids


----------



## samssimonsays

Just sitting here waiting lol. ! The anticipation!!!


----------



## luvmypets

She is pacing quite a bit


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Kada6305

sorry it went off air! I fixed it. Charger came unplugged, and the flash drained batery so phone turned off. it's fixed now  And yes both girls have blue eyes  Dad has brown but has the blue eye gene. She was putting her tail up to her back and arching...but only did it twice. so I am trying not to disturb her. When I go out I think i distract her..and she stops lol


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> sorry it went off air! I fixed it. Charger came unplugged, and the flash drained batery so phone turned off. it's fixed now  And yes both girls have blue eyes  Dad has brown but has the blue eye gene. She was putting her tail up to her back and arching...but only did it twice. so I am trying not to disturb her. When I go out I think i distract her..and she stops lol


Ah, I was wondering lol

I would let her be until she starts active labor, my one ewe always waited until we would leave her area until she started actually pushing, little brat lol


----------



## Kada6305

yeah, I dont plan on being out there until later when i go out to feed everyone. Husband has to go fix the one door in one of the stalls so hopefully that doesnt distract her TOO much..lol


----------



## Goatgirl47

luvmypets said:


> Here's a video I thought you should see if you havent



This is the farm I got my buckling from!  Great video, too. Thanks for sharing! 

@Kada6305, when again is Lolli due? I can't wait to see some kids!


----------



## Kada6305

Goatgirl47 said:


> This is the farm I got my buckling from!  Great video, too. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> @Kada6305, when again is Lolli due? I can't wait to see some kids!


 Lolli was die 2 days ago,..LOL today is day 152. But she always delivers on day 152 6-11 pm. It is now 6:30 pm and she has gotten pretty sunken in the last hour. here you can see hwo she's sunken in


----------



## luvmypets

Is it just me, or is her breathing getting fast? She has been like this all day so idk if it's normal or not


----------



## Kada6305

I noticed that,t oo. I am eating and jumping in shower to pass the time...lol


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> I noticed that,t oo. I am eating and jumping in shower to pass the time...lol


haha have fun, I will watch her for you


----------



## Kada6305

husband is boarding sides up so babies dont escape and have free roam of the barn...lol I am about to go out in a bit here to help set up the heater.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

So exciting!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5

Ima gonna just stick this here---I keep going back and back looking for the link


----------



## luvmypets

She was like, don't touch my ligs


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Right, she scooted on over," Uh no.  I am in labor and I will thwap you if you touch my rump again".  

Still looking to be awhile yet.  Her udder is full.


----------



## Kada6305

Right! From what I was able to feel they are gone. All I felt was tail bone.


----------



## Kada6305

I'll probably be up until 4 am again. . Lol


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! You take such good care of them!


----------



## Kada6305

They are my babies


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## luvmypets

I absolutely love your buck


----------



## Kada6305

luvmypets said:


> I absolutely love your buck


Gizmo is such a goof lol he demands attention.  And THINKS he's a lap goat.... lol


----------



## Kada6305

sigh...I don't think first breeding took...no kids today


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Are her ligs still gone?


----------



## Kada6305

I believe so, yes.. she still have 32 minutes left in normal kidding window...lol


----------



## Kada6305

I don't know if she's nesting or just being weird. lol digging at the floor then laying down.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!  Has she been acting normal today?
I've only experienced kidding once, but I think my girls had milky white discharge before they kidded.


----------



## Kada6305

no, she has been of all day.


----------



## luvmypets

Aww, well a bit more of a wait, but you will have some babies bouncing around soon enough


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!


----------



## Kada6305

I hope!!! I'm getting impatient lol


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> I hope!!! I'm getting impatient lol


I feel you the first year we had a lamb born at our barn, we had no idea when the ewe was bred so we waited on edge for 3 months until she finally had her baby. Needless to say, we ALL get impatient.


----------



## Kada6305

I would die I think If I had to wait like this for 3 months...lol


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@luvmypets... aww!  
@Kada6305 It'll be so exciting when she has them!


----------



## luvmypets

Dont loose hope yet, she's still up


----------



## Kada6305

and now she's sleeping...LOL tomorrow is another day, though


----------



## Kada6305

Lolli (white) has dropped,  her tail is floppy. she doesn't seem to have a lot of control of it. she looks starving now..lol but camera didn't pick up her starving look very much since i had to use flash. She never fully drops under, just fills out on underneath, if that makes sense..Best photo I got..cant really tell compared to what she really looks like.


----------



## luvmypets

She has been down almost all day, maybe she is just messing with you


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

How are Lilli's ligs? Her udder looks quite huge!


----------



## Kada6305

I dont see her going for a few days. not until monday. that would be her due date if gizmos "escae breeding" took lol he escaped his area and got to lolli since she was teasing him on the fence line.


----------



## Kada6305

Lilli wont go until firday or monday. Lilli hasn't dropped yet.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Ok!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

You must be super excited!!


----------



## Kada6305

But she is full of surprises this year lol!


----------



## Kada6305

I am. I mean either way, we will have (should...) kids on ground by tuesday night.


----------



## Kada6305

anyone watching? is lolli panting?


----------



## SandDherds

I'm not sure but it looks like she is breathing pretty fast!


----------



## Ferguson K

Oh the tension!!! 

I checked in earlier today at work. My employees asked why I was watching goat videos. LOL


----------



## Kada6305

that's what I though. she did a few tail flicks too. and im not sure if thats pee behind her or discharge. looks different than other pee spots lol. or I may just be grasping at straws here.


----------



## Kada6305

Ferguson K said:


> Oh the tension!!!
> 
> I checked in earlier today at work. My employees asked why I was watching goat videos. LOL


LOL!!!! my physical thearpist watches now...I get people addicted lol


----------



## Kada6305

so...do goats snore? lol she's either snoring when she is breathing hard or grunting.


----------



## SandDherds

I don't believe goats snore

Time for some research!


----------



## SandDherds

Goats* and yeah they do snore but I don't think they should like how she did.


----------



## Kada6305

I looked it up...I guess grunting is normal in pregnant goats...I dont know. I'm keeping close eye on her though. And just nobody has to keep going back.. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5


----------



## babsbag

She is HUGE


----------



## Kada6305

babsbag said:


> She is HUGE




Which one? LOL


----------



## Latestarter

Well, Lolli just pawed out an area and laid down. Of course it's under the camera where she's more hidden. Doesn't seem to be contractions. lilli looks to be developing a nice udder. Looks like she's carrying white saddle bags over her bag... full! Hopefully soon!


----------



## Kada6305

yep. that's as full as she will get under after she delivers. This was her 6 weeks ater delivering twin boys, after being milked empty. She gets a big udder after she kids. 

Lolli doesn't "nest" she will paw out and area when she is uncomfortable. But lilli looks more open back there now. 


 
Lillis udder 6 weeks after delivering twin boys, after being milked empty. 




 

Best picture I could get...lol but more open and covered in goo.


----------



## Kada6305

This is what Lilli (brown and white) looks like this morning, day 150. so swollen her butthole is almost missing haha...is that considered amber discharge? I know its not a rope...I'm grasping onto straws over here


----------



## Kada6305

Lilli dropped!!!! Kids within 72 hours


----------



## SandDherds

Yay!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Woohoo! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## newbiekat

YAY!!! I've been watching....waiting....constantly...  lol I'm obsessed  . I was watching yesterday when you were in there... vaccinating? And I thought something was going on for a while and thought, "Why is Lilli not in there? Is she kidding outside the pen?? What's the deal??!" Then I realized, darn it... no action.     My first one's day 150 is on Tuesday, but I can't get enough... I want it NOW! (think Veruca Salt's voice from Willy Wonka )    COME ON GIRLS!!!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Kada6305

she doesnt have a rope of slime, but does have amber color slime. but not a rope....good sign, right?


----------



## Kada6305

here is picture...would you consider that amber?


----------



## Kada6305

The girls are outside getting some exercise, maybe it'll jump start labor  Lolli literally took my ice skating in the yard to the pasture gate...lol


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Uh oh! You ok? Sounds like she was excited to go outside!


----------



## Kada6305

Oh yes, I'm fine. lol I just held onto the leash  Lilli is more controllable than lolli. Lolli hates beng separated from lilli. Should have heard her when I took lilli out of the pen to take her into the pasture...lol you would think someone was torturing her.they are really bonded. Lilli wouldn't leave the gate until lolli came in. One reason I am not separating during labor/delivery. They have givien birth together before without issue. But of course will be keeping close eye and anything happens or one of the girls is stressed about the other being there then divider goes up. I usually put the halter on when taking them into pasture, but I cant do that with my wrist yet.


----------



## Kada6305

Oh yes, I'm fine. lol I just held onto the leash  Lilli is more controllable than lolli. Lolli hates beng separated from lilli. Should have heard her when I took lilli out of the pen to take her into the pasture...lol you would think someone was torturing her.they are really bonded. Lilli wouldn't leave the gate until lolli came in. One reason I am not separating during labor/delivery. They have givien birth together before without issue. But of course will be keeping close eye and anything happens or one of the girls is stressed about the other being there then divider goes up. I usually put the halter on when taking them into pasture, but I cant do that with my wrist yet.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! That's good! 
Sounds like a good plan, leaving them together, but watching them! That's so cute that they're bonded like that!
Aww! Hope your wrist feels better soon!


----------



## Kada6305

yay!!! Lilli udder has gotten HUGE in last 2 hours!!!! maybe tonight?!?! 

2 hours ago...





few minutes ago.. 


 

Side View..


----------



## luvmypets

Wow 

The poor girl must be ready to pop out those babies


----------



## Kada6305

I am hoping she goes tonight. Any guesses from you?? I am thinking tonight, 2 bucks an 1 doe


----------



## SandDherds

I'm thinking 8:30 tonight 3 doelings


----------



## Kada6305

2 hours....I can wait 2 hours


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'll guess 2 doelings!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yes!  Now that looks like an udder that's ready for some babies!


----------



## candyfloss

is she having contractions right now?


----------



## Kada6305

candyfloss said:


> is she having contractions right now?


Not that I can tell.. but I am new at this...she is the brown/white girl http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5


----------



## newbiekat

YYAYYYYAAYYYY!!!! They just needed a little time outside!  Hope that's what does it!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Is Lilli in labor? It looks like she has white discharge, and I saw her stretching (or was it a contraction)?


----------



## Kada6305

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Is Lilli in labor? It looks like she has white discharge, and I saw her stretching (or was it a contraction)?


I believe so. is white discharge normal? I though it was amber colored rope. She had a few contractions.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Last year, I saw white discharge from my doe Latte, the day she had her kid.  I think I saw it with another goat too, but not 100% on that one.


----------



## Kada6305

I went out, it's yellow not white...so not sure  if it's just more plug


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Ok!


----------



## Kada6305

here it is..


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sorry, I'm no help as to if that means she's closer or not...


----------



## Kada6305

yeah...me either lol not sure if it's just more plug or what.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!


----------



## Kada6305

she's being very vocal tonight, too


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! I heard her maa-ing and looking in the direction where I think the barn door is, lol!


----------



## Kada6305

And now she has white/yellow discharge. She was doing light pushing and talking about 20 minutes ago. Now shes just  walking around talking and eating...lol


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Looking close!  What an udder!  Excited for you and eagerly awaiting the new additions.


----------



## samssimonsays

Can't wait! SO MUCH BABY! I am a baby animal junkie and am crawling out of my skin in anticipation. THey really need a pacing the floor emoji.


----------



## Mini Horses

Won't be a lot longer, she's filled the back side of that udder in past day, it appears.   Besides that -- she will just burst open soon with all that "kid pkg" inside     She is surely not comfy.


----------



## Mini Horses

Just looked at ustream....and she's got a stream hanging right now.  No longer clear, probably pink/red from looks of it.  I'd thinking today is THE day!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I too think it's just about time everyone! I think it's fairly soon after the stream of discharge that they have the kids!!


----------



## samssimonsays

I can finally see it!!!! woo hoo!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Kada6305

That wasn;t goo..the long stream was apiece of hay LOL but tail ligaments are gone. I believ she will have them today, though.


----------



## Kada6305

EARLY LABOR HAS OFFICIALLY STARTED!!!!   



http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, your girls are stringing you along.LOL

Here's an example of "each is different".  Knew I had 3 due anytime.  8:45 this AM saw a full udder on Drew...far more than last night, took pic to show everyone as she's FF, nice bag.  At 9:20, she went into their shed and laid down....at 1:45 I checked and she had twin bucklings trying to nurse      She's licking & drying them, no placenta yet, just finished birthing.

Now, there has been no discharge seen.  None when she went into shed, I left to do some work thinking I had till night, at least.   Came back from lower fields and went to check her before going into house.    Dang!!!

She's a keeper.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am watching it LOL. I am samssimonsays   if you didn't figure it out


----------



## animalmom

Brigitte Bardot has nothing on Lilli!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Oh cool!! I totally did not guess that!  @Samantha drawz


----------



## luvmypets

Wow, she is gonna pop out those babies no doubt. She is going nuts pawing, laying, getting up, etc


----------



## samssimonsays

I know!!! it is so frustrating hahaha I am at work and wanna just watch lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Eviction notice is final LOL


----------



## luvmypets

Everyone she had her first kid!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baby #1 just hit the ground... and I mean it HIT the ground, lol.  Mama delivered standing up.


----------



## animalmom

We gots a baby on the ground!


----------



## samssimonsays

congratulations!!!


----------



## animalmom

Gee, you think all of us aunties are excited?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!! Good girl Lilli!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Do you have iodine for the umbilical cord?


----------



## samssimonsays

LOL not at all! I got to see my first goat birth!!!


----------



## animalmom

There another one coming!!!!!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Babies!!!


----------



## luvmypets

#2 was just delivered, breech baby but doing good so far. 

Here is the link: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5

I'm updating because @Kada6305 is busy with her new kids!

First is a loveling doeling and #2 is yet to be determined


----------



## luvmypets

And with that, two healthy, gorgeous, absolutely adorable twin doelings!

Congratulations @Kada6305


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on the two beautiful doelings and the healthy delivery!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations @Kada6305!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## samssimonsays

I took some screen shots from the live stream yall! not the best but beautiful babes!


----------



## goatgurl

congratulations on those beautiful baby girls. she did great!  and you did too.


----------



## Kada6305

2 doeling. 2nd was breached. lilli almost sat on its neck! as its head was still inside and she quit pushing so i had to pull head out.
i think thats why i had harder time getting her to breath


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> 2 doeling. 2nd was breached. lilli almost sat on its neck! as its head was still inside and she quit pushing so i had to pull head out.
> i think thats why i had harder time getting her to breath


Wow, us on the camera end couldnt really see what was goin on, that sounds insane! So happy you got two beautiful girls


----------



## Kada6305

yes, it took awhile to get breathing. Then 15 minutes went by without it trying to walk or anything so I had to help. but within 30 minues was walking and sucking.  I was crying. i didnt think I would going to get it to breath,


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> yes, it took awhile to get breathing. Then 15 minutes went by without it trying to walk or anything so I had to help. but within 30 minues was walking and sucking.  I was crying. i didnt think I would going to get it to breath,


But you did and it was amazing, also I think the babe was just a bit weak from the difficult birth. Some take longers than others to get up


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on the kids, and great job helping the second one!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats


----------



## SandDherds

Awwwww beautiful kids I missed the whole thing I was checking ever 3 hours and I got notifications when anyone said anything  anyways good job Lilli beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Kada6305

I cought first birth (mostly) on my phone. I will be uploading to my facebook page. Look up Gill Farms LLC profile picture is a art of a goat in a bathtub


----------



## SandDherds

Really!?! Yay!!!! I'll definitely watch that!


----------



## Mini Horses

Congrats!!!!!   Great job on the assist.   

Big girls.   I would have guessed at least 3 were in there
Lucky you, doelings!!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats! Just a quick caution about water buckets on the floor with newborn kids... They get inquisitive, and drown easily!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, good job @Kada6305! Good job helping that second doeling come out, and then helping to make sure her airways were clear and she could breath! That must have been scary!  Glad that everyone is well!


----------



## Kada6305

Latestarter said:


> Congrats! Just a quick caution about water buckets on the floor with newborn kids... They get inquisitive, and drown easily!



Yea I know! We are going to figure something out to move it up move out of their reach for now. I am keeping an eye on them for now.


----------



## luvmypets

At my school, they have cows. Yes cows at a school.. INSANE 

But anyways they use a hook, and a metal chain to hold the bucket in place. I'm sure you will be able to figure something out


----------



## Kada6305

They have their sweaters  I know, pretty manly lol. It my two Dalmatians sweaters they had as pups. supposed to get to 16* tonight. 


Doeling #1





Both Girls


----------



## luvmypets

I'm so in love 

Now, how to convince my dad to buy a doeling


----------



## Kada6305

They are adorable...I dotn know how I'm going to be able to sell them!! Luckily we are keeping one, though lol But waaiting for lolli to kid before we decide which.


----------



## Kada6305

I tried bringing one in house...but then stopped myself lol I dont was to disrupt the bonding of lilli and her kids.


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> They are adorable...I dotn know how I'm going to be able to sell them!! Luckily we are keeping one, though lol But waaiting for lolli to kid before we decide which.


Yea, we have never sold our lambs  probably because only one has survived to adulthood, but I think you should name the cuties, corresponding names would be sweet! Not my goats just thinking out loud. Can you tell I like baby animals? 

So excited for you they are dolls! Also, I can't wait to see what Lolli gives you


----------



## luvmypets

Kada6305 said:


> I tried bringing one in house...but then stopped myself lol I dont was to disrupt the bonding of lilli and her kids.


Give them there time, maybe once they have had their first night together, just pick up one of her babes and snuggle it. Near her of course, but I totally understand how you feel, they are so loveable!  

Poor Lolli is jealous  

Isn't she due in a few days?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Do they both have momma's coloring @Kada6305 ?

Aww, @luvmypets, sounds like your last lambing season was rough for you.  I'm sorry!


----------



## Kada6305

I am SO excited for lolli. We will be naming them within a week or so, Just not sure what yet


----------



## luvmypets

Aw, I would havenamed them right away since there is two, but that is because I am impatient about everything


----------



## Kada6305

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Do they both have momma's coloring @Kada6305 ?
> 
> One does had lillies colors, other is darker brown. more like a brownie brown with white.


----------



## Kada6305

luvmypets said:


> Give them there time, maybe once they have had their first night together, just pick up one of her babes and snuggle it. Near her of course, but I totally understand how you feel, they are so loveable!
> 
> Poor Lolli is jealous
> 
> Isn't she due in a few days?



She is either due on Tuesday or in 3 weeks....so hopefully she goes Tuesday so she isnt so lonely lol


----------



## Ferguson K

Cuties!! I got to watch part on my lunch break.


----------



## luvmypets

Uh oh, just checked in and one of the kids got into Lolli's side

edited to say: Good, she made it back


----------



## Kada6305

We saw that! Husband went out to get her. She was trying to suckle on lollis teat...lol We took them for their first outing in the pasture today  I'll post pictures when we get back from the store.


----------



## Goatgirl47

I missed everything. 

When I brought up the USTREAM video, I saw Lilli with two adorable kids! YAY! Congratulations!  They are so cute. 

How is Lolli doing (You need to get another video on her...)


----------



## Kada6305

Picture time!!!  Babies had their first outing, It was almost 50* and sunny. still put coats/sweater on them though  Molly is adventurous and likes to follow you around and explore. kid #2 (darker) is more of a mommas girl lol doesn't leave lillis side.

Lolli should deliver Monday. I will move the camera over to her side when it begins. I will be uploading delivery video to my farm page. Look up Gill Farms LLC on facebook. Profule picture is goat in a bathtub.  







 

 

 




Pictures I got this morning


----------



## luvmypets

What little angels


----------



## Kada6305

I have to weigh them, The previous owner told me these girls are HUGE compared to what she usually delivers lol So I am excited to see how much they weigh. she usually delivers 2lb kids.


----------



## Kada6305

well lilli usually gives birth to 2lb kids.... kid #1 (molly, lighter brown) weighs 6.6lbs!!! girl #2 weighs 5.6lbs!


----------



## Kada6305

Mom was not vaccinated for cd&t during pregnancy. kids born yesterday. At what age do they get their first CDT? I've heard 2,3,4 weeks and not sure which one is correct?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @goatgurl? <Tagging some people that, among others, may be able to help you with your cdt question!


----------



## Kada6305

2 days old  And now we are streaming lolli, she is due to kid either tomorrow or tuesday if first breeding with our buck took http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5



 

 




 
Love how well molly is turning out already. We may be keeping her to show in 4h  



Milly on the run!! 







They are getting bouncy already at just 2 days old! And getting used to people. Molly will folow you around and play chase with you lol


----------



## Ferguson K

I just want to squeeeeze them. Such cuties!


----------



## Kada6305

They are only nursing from one side. So going to milk lilli out on other side until her udder is even and try bottle feeding them what I milk out.


----------



## Goatgirl47

They are *so* cute! 

You won't be keeping both of them?


----------



## Kada6305

depends. Molly is staying. Milly just depends. My friend will be keeping a girl for 4h. So just depends what lolli gives us.


----------



## Kada6305

Lolli should go today some time. she has all the signs. one reason why she didn't get out in pasture today. http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on the babies! They are so cute. I saw it on the livestream right after they were born. 

Just a helpful hint- when they go to kid it is a good idea to make sure the bedding/hay is clean. All the does here get freshly cleaned stalls to kid in, and after they kid I muck the stall again and replace it with clean bedding. I'm not sure if you dipped the cords, but that is something you should consider. Navel ill is NASTY! 

With the CDT, all my does are vaccinated 30 days before kidding so I don't have your answer. Like you, I have read about a bajillion times to give it when the doe was not UTD.


----------



## Kada6305

fresh bedding WAS the plan, but wasnt expecting lilli to go at 2pm lol Lolli is getting fresh tonight just in case. we mucked bedding out after we got 2nd girl nursing and realized lilli wasnt going to eat placenta. and yes i dipped both cords. mom decided she was hungry and ate both cord off babies tonight...gross.


----------



## Latestarter

gross? whadayamean? just lie crispy onion rings... kinda!


----------



## Kada6305

Lilli has mastitis  I caught it early though, shes not chunky yet, just hot to the touch. lets hope it doesn't progress. Im soaking her in warm water, massaging, and milking her out.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!  Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Kada6305

I hope so too. I knew somethign was up. that side has been bigger last few days and she kicked molly off that side. Poor girl is prob sore. kids havent been really milking from that side either. I get them to when I'm out there. but on their own they both want other side.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!


----------



## Kada6305

I milked some out earlier to make it even with other side and bottle fed molly. I may just have to keep doing that until they start nursing off both sides once this mastitis clears up.


----------



## babsbag

Are you going to treat the mastitis with an antibiotic infused into her udder? Personally I would  be taking the aggressive approach. Of course milking her out many many times a day is critical but I don't think that will actually cure her.  Is it possible that her udder is just congested and not actually mastitis?  I have only dealt with mastitis once and it wasn't pretty, half of her udder is useless now due to scar tissue that formed in the teat. If I had to do it again I would be sure and milk her through to her next freshening to hopefully keep that side open.


----------



## Kada6305

I am not 100% her udder is just warm to touch, kids arent nursing out from that side. Her milk is a nice stream, not chunky. So IF it is, I caught it early.


----------



## animalmom

Have you done a CMT?  It really sound more like congested udder/over production/under use because it is so tight than mastitis... but you are there and I'm not.


----------



## Mini Horses

You can get the squares to put milk onto to test -- by color change for mastitis.  Also, Mastoblast (herbal) comes in liquid and cream.   Helps soothe and clear.  So, even if just congested, will help ease discomfort for her.  

A thought for you.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Mini Horses said:


> You can get the squares to put milk onto to test -- by color change for mastitis.  Also, Mastoblast (herbal) comes in liquid and cream.   Helps soothe and clear.  So, even if just congested, will help ease discomfort for her.
> 
> A thought for you.


Are you talking about the cardboard test strips?

We have used them and they are CRAP. Its supposed to tell you if the goats has mastitis...it couldn't even detect when our goat had advanced BLUEBAG mastitis! Another member on here had the same results. Her goat had a sky high temp and nasty milk, but the test strip showed that it was negative for mastitis.

Have you had good results with these strips? 



animalmom said:


> Have you done a CMT?  It really sound more like congested udder/over production/under use because it is so tight than mastitis... but you are there and I'm not.


That is my thinking as well. 

@Kada6305 Have you taken the temp of the doe?


----------



## Kada6305

Lolli is in early stage labor  

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5

Lollis ligs are gone, discharge and shes very open. her udder is as full as its goingto get until she delivers. 



 

And lilli is fine now... I think she was just backed up


----------



## Goatgirl47

Yay!  I might actually get to see it this time.


----------



## norseofcourse

Trying to watch it live crashed Firefox for me... twice       So I'll just wait to see pictures


----------



## Latestarter

Just went and it seems it's no longer live but a selection of videos.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Same with me!


----------



## Latestarter

Maybe Norse crashed it when she crashed her firefox


----------



## norseofcourse

Latestarter said:


> Maybe Norse crashed it when she crashed her firefox


Hahaha!  Actually, it crashed back when I tried to watch before the first kidding.  I haven't tried since, didn't want to chance it again.

I hope the live feed comes back, it was fun reading the 'play-by-play'!


----------



## kccjer

Just saw where Lolli knocked it into the water.  LOL  She is hoping to get it back up and going before she gives birth


----------



## babsbag

She looks very happy laying there chewing her cud; I think it is going to be a long night.


----------



## Kada6305

lolli knocked it down in water...its back up now


----------



## Kada6305

I think Lolli fell over...lol


----------



## Kada6305

getting closer...those kids are gonna just fall out the next time she sneezes lol


----------



## Sunny75

ok, I'm a lurker.   I admit it..  I watch and read posts when I can, but don't often comment (inevitably if I do, then I get busy and can't get back on for several days or weeks and end up feeling bad).  Anyway.   last week I was thrilled to be able to watch Lilli have her babies (both of my does last year did it while I was at work , so missed it completely, hopefully they will be more considerate this year.) and since then I've been checking back in on Lolli.  man I hope I got the names right, way too close to each other.. 

Anyway, since I don't speak up often, I probably shouldn't and all that.  but I can't seem to help myself, I've been checking in on her periodically this afternoon and is it just me or does Lolli not seem particularly happy with her "studly neighbor" .  Here she is getting ready to have babies and seems like every time she gets comfy there he is jumping on the wall (I've seen her get up and move away and give him dirty looks several times) and even trying to squeeze into her stall thru some sort of opening in the back of that wall.  just a caution, if he can get his whole head thru, then a kid is going to be able to get out and into his stall ( I don't know his temperament, but maybe not the best thing)  

How is Lolli doing btw?  do you think she might go in the next few days or make you wait another few weeks?

oh, and I know it's a little late, but congrats  on Lilli's babies (super cute )...


----------



## Kada6305

Sunny75 said:


> ok, I'm a lurker.   I admit it..  I watch and read posts when I can, but don't often comment (inevitably if I do, then I get busy and can't get back on for several days or weeks and end up feeling bad).  Anyway.   last week I was thrilled to be able to watch Lilli have her babies (both of my does last year did it while I was at work , so missed it completely, hopefully they will be more considerate this year.) and since then I've been checking back in on Lolli.  man I hope I got the names right, way too close to each other..
> 
> Anyway, since I don't speak up often, I probably shouldn't and all that.  but I can't seem to help myself, I've been checking in on her periodically this afternoon and is it just me or does Lolli not seem particularly happy with her "studly neighbor" .  Here she is getting ready to have babies and seems like every time she gets comfy there he is jumping on the wall (I've seen her get up and move away and give him dirty looks several times) and even trying to squeeze into her stall thru some sort of opening in the back of that wall.  just a caution, if he can get his whole head thru, then a kid is going to be able to get out and into his stall ( I don't know his temperament, but maybe not the best thing)
> 
> How is Lolli doing btw?  do you think she might go in the next few days or make you wait another few weeks?
> 
> oh, and I know it's a little late, but congrats  on Lilli's babies (super cute )...




Oh you are fine!! We didnt realize he could fit his head. She is out in pasture now, she she will be going back in with lilli. That was just a temp fix. We currently only have 2 stalls. the one lilli and lolli were sharing, and then gizmos. I had planned on getting a 3rd done. then medical stuff got in the way of that. I am going to put lilli in pasture with lolli the last 30 minutes or so and hopefully they cool their jets with eachother and I can just let them all have lillis full pen instead of having to divide since we only have 1 door on it. And yes you did get the names right!!! Most people don't  Lolli should go anytime now, she is out in pasture exercising now that im here to supervise, Our electric fence got messed up with all the snow so cant leave while she is in there, she might get out. but she hasnt tested the fence since when she first was trained. Her udder is full, ligs are gone, and her vulva is swollen.


----------



## Kada6305

I should add, lolli is great with lillis kids. So having them all in pen shouldnt be an issue. it's just if lilli and lolli stop being buttheads to eachother lol


----------



## Goatgirl47

What are you hoping to get from Lolli? I mean, bucks, does or both?


----------



## Kada6305

im hoping for 2 bucks. I or 2 girls. I have 2 buyers who want 2 bucks and 2 does lol


----------



## Goatgirl47

Won't it be hard selling them?


----------



## Kada6305

Yes, but it's money we put back into the business. And we get to have little babies every year


----------



## Kada6305

Lolli is dialted, and her tail ligaments are almost gone, Had to basically give her a deep tissue massage to find them. so shouldn't be long.  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I just have to ask.... you say that she is dilated - do you mean that you've done an internal exam and her cervix is open?


----------



## Kada6305

yes, we did internal exam. she is open.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How is everything going?


----------



## Sunny75

when is her next possible date?  she doesn't seem to be in any hurry (pretty sure she just wants to torture us - fun to watch the kids bouncing around though )


----------



## luvmypets

The twins are driving Lolli crazy


----------



## Kada6305

The latest possible due date would be the 19th or 20th. so I am in no rush to worry. Lig s are still there but barely. I can pretty much grip her tailhead. and she has dropped a lot.


----------



## newbiekat

Any updates?


----------



## Kada6305

shes holding her ears real low. Lilli did the same thing the day she delivered.


----------



## Kada6305

pressing head against the walls. Ears are still low.


----------



## goats&moregoats

just caught up. Congrats on those beautiful doelings


----------



## klarie curole

Anything yet


----------



## Kada6305

nothing yet.


----------



## Goatgirl47




----------



## Kada6305

we have to go out and fix cam since they knocked it down. we just got home. we've been gone for almost 7 hours. luckily no kids yet though!


----------



## Kada6305

She has same dicharge lilli had the day she delivered. hopefully today is the day.


----------



## Kada6305

what do you guys think? It's just hanging like lillis was. I'll post both lollis today and lillis on day she delivered.




Lolli Today








 

Lolli few hours before she started to push.


----------



## Goatgirl47

*Wow* Lilli's udder was huge the day she delivered! I can't really answer your question as I've only experienced kidding once before.

Sorry if you already said this, but are her ligaments gone? The area around her tail head looks sunken in.


----------



## Ridgetop

They will drive you crazy waiting for them to kid if you let them.  We had one doe that would stop in the middle of hard labor if she saw you.  As soon as you gave up and went into the house, out she popped them!  She usually had 4 and knew we would take them away because we were pasteurizing and bottle feeding.  I think she wanted to keep them!

Right now I am watching my ewes who are pulling the same thing - only 2 lambs so far and they were born after I gave up watching!  LOL


----------



## Kada6305

Stay tuned in. .. I'll try to tell you when lolli starts pushing.  But she has the discharge and tail ligs are completely gone.  Spent a good 5 minutes searching for them. They were soft this morning but still there. 


Yes Lillis udder blew up in 2 hours lol


----------



## Kada6305

her discharge. and now i can grip her tail head.....dont mind the turd. lol


----------



## Goatgirl47

Soon.


----------



## Kada6305

just in case it happens too fast and i dont have time to tell you to tune in... http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5 

We are gettign ready to go out and put divider up.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Just pulled up the live stream

Babies coming!!!!!


----------



## SandDherds

Baby #1 is here!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Just saw! Baby!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!! I could see as the screen was blocked by a person but I was sooooo happy to here the baby!!!!


----------



## SandDherds

Baby #2 (wow that was fast!)


----------



## Latestarter

YAY, there's #2!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baby # 2

I think they are both boys


----------



## Southern by choice

I'm watching too!


----------



## Latestarter

There are 62 people watching the live stream right now!  Wonder if there'll be a #3?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Before that first baby came I was going crazy - wanted to jump in there and help!    Glad to see it turn out ok.


----------



## Latestarter

awwww look at those cuties! Love their little bleets! Looks like a very good momma too!


----------



## Latestarter

Listen to that baby scream when it gets picked up


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, Congratulations!!


----------



## Kada6305

thank you everyone! 2 beautiful bucks. #1 just wasn't right usually its a bubble then a baby....3 bubbles and no baby...turned out placenta was coming out, too!!! But baby was backwards When I was about to go in and feel what was going on I saw back legs. So I pulled with her pushes. Got him out pretty quickly. First one came out fine, too. not going ot lie, I freake dout a bit lol. only my 2nd delivery. Im getting pictures in a minute for you


----------



## Kada6305

Pictures


----------



## Kada6305




----------



## Sunny75

so excited for more babies.  I'm glad everything turned out ok.     I was watching off and on last night and I knew she was getting close, but she just wasn't moving along.  finally I had to make myself turn it off and go to bed.   I missed it by oh, about 15 minutes .    congrats on those babies, they are gorgeous


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the kids!!


----------



## luvmypets

Just went in to check the livestream and I saw that Lolli is down. I hope you can figure out what is wrong and help your girl


----------



## Goat Whisperer

When you say she's down, do you mean down as in she is sick/won't move/ nurse kids?

I hope she is okay


----------



## luvmypets

Goat Whisperer said:


> When you say she's down, do you mean down as in she is sick/won't move/ nurse kids?
> 
> I hope she is okay


She was laying on her side earlier, and breathing very fast but now she's back on her belly


Edited: she seems better now, sorry for the scare


----------



## Kada6305

so...its one buck and one doe. the one that is half/half and white spot is a doe. We are keeping her


----------



## norseofcourse

Woohoo - cute kids


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Glad you ended up with a doeling! 

Last year we had a lot of bucklings, it didn't matter how many times I would re-check hoping for a doe. I guess I don't have that superpower LOL

Thankfully we have been blessed with many does this year


----------



## Kada6305

Any idea why she presented first kid like this?  I'm guessing that was placenta?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You had two babies trying to come out at the same time.  That's why you had multiple water bags.  That was also a clue that things weren't going to be 'text book'.  But, you did good getting that first baby out of the way.  That's also why the second baby came out so quickly.

When your doe was pushing hard and practically rolling over, tossing her head around - I took that as a sign that she was in distress. 

We all learn as we go.  But, for future reference, at that point you could have done a quick internal exam just to see what position the babies were in.  If you have to intervene, it's much easier to do so before the babies are all crammed up together at the cervix.  And, that's what was happening with your doe.  Thank goodness that foot was there or you would have had a harder time getting that first baby out. 

But - all's well that ends well and you, and  your doe, did great!  My only other suggestion is to iodine those naval cords before the baby ever touches the ground!

Please don't take this as criticism!  You've got two live, very pretty kids out of the deal so you 'done good'!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Yay! Congratulations on your (Lolli's) healthy twins!


----------



## Goatgirl47

And, I MISSED IT AGAIN!


----------



## Kada6305

Goatgirl47 said:


> And, I MISSED IT AGAIN!




Oh no!! There is always next year. haha. but if you go to the ustream click videos. it actually saved it this time. 

And i put it on youtube,


----------



## Goatgirl47

Oh good. Thank you!


----------



## Kada6305

Oh man, I've never milked lolli until tonight. It was glorious! Compared to lilli, who fights you the entire time and has teats so small its like milking a cat lol. We had to milk lollis one side out since her udder was 2x the size of the other, Just like lillis kids, hers are only nursing from one side. Well I just milked enough to make both sides even...well I was expecting to maybe get a quart. I got a half gallon!! She is going to be a great milker, that's for sure!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

' That's awesome!


----------



## Kada6305

I milk her out once a day to keep her production up. Not seperating kids yet. Lillis kids arent even gettign seperated yet at 3 weeks. I will prob start seperating at 5 weeks at night, milk in morning and then put them together for the day. They have been eating grain since they were 2 days old. And are eating both grain and hay regularly. Lollis kids are eating grain, too. But not regularly like lillis kdis.


----------



## goatgurl

just catching up, congrats on the new healthy kids.  good job of getting that first baby out so #2 could make an entrance.


----------



## Kada6305

hey guys..me again....so lilli got pregnant AGAIN. by Lollis son. Did not realize they could breed at 4 weeks!! Pesky little bucks. Anyway, she is starting early labor. But had mucus in her poop. like the last few berries were strung by it and it took until she peed after to get that poop off. Is this a good sign or bad sign? This didnt happen last time. Thank you!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Do you have another buck on the property?
I highly doubt a 4 week old buckling bred her


----------



## Kada6305

No bucks had access. But she is in labor now and the livestream is up and running. she had a few good ones. about 45 minutes apart right now.


----------



## Kada6305

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5


----------



## babsbag

I wouldn't worry about the goo in the poop, hope it all goes well.

ETA, at least I wouldn't worry about it affecting delivery. She could need to be wormed and something to look at after the kids are born as kidding can cause a parasite bloom.


----------



## newbiekat

Any babies yet???


----------



## Kada6305

sigh...no she had what I thought contractions. Is there a way to post video on here? She really is living up to last time. dragging me along lol been up for 38 hours now.


----------



## Hens and Roos

any up dates


----------



## Kada6305

She looks to be lossing ligs. she has "holes" on each side of tail. Storm just ended she was grinding teeth and just being "off" but now she is sleeping, so....lol


----------



## Kada6305

Lolli was head pressing her right side. it was cute. She is just helping


----------



## Kada6305




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Do you have an udder pics?


----------



## Kada6305

I can get some. But we didnt realize she was really pregnant until few weeks ago. so never really dried her up. So im not sure she will get the rounded udder like usual. I am not milking her. havent for 2 weeks. but didnt exactly dry her up.


----------



## Kada6305

4 days left.


----------



## Kada6305




----------



## Kada6305

So I thought this was a piece of wood shaving...nope. goo!!


----------



## Kada6305




----------



## Kada6305

I have the date written down wrong...so I went back and looked...she was bred the 14th...so this will put her to kid at day 152 next tuesday. lol


----------



## Kada6305

5 days left until her due date. Uploading photos. She looks so different th hen last time I'm really starting to think she didn't takeabd may have  gotten bed at a later date. 5 days before Kidding last time she wad much more open


----------



## Kada6305




----------



## Kada6305




----------



## Kada6305




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Fullhousefarm

How did you figure out she was pregnant again?


----------



## Kada6305

Very obvious with her Lol she had the belly. So stopped milking her. Had her almost dried up and she started going again. Did pregnancy test. We have her lute since her 8 week nephew got her 11 weeks after she kidded


----------



## Kada6305

But lute never took. So here we are Lol


----------



## luvmypets

How is she doing?


----------



## babsbag

As far as the lute, just curious. Did you do the shot IM? Lute has to be IM or it doesn't work.


----------



## Kada6305

The vet did it. Pretty sure I remember him giving in the neck muscles


----------



## Kada6305

Last night's udder. Getting there. Usually it goes down to her hocks and gets really wide. Has 3 days. She's very lopsided. Her right ride is lower than her left lol


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Hope it's soon!


----------



## Kada6305

She's on track for Tuesday. But her vulva is saying no Lol it's not opened like last time


----------



## Kada6305




----------



## Hens and Roos

from what we have seen, changes can happen pretty quick


----------



## Kada6305

Came out to barn to lilli looking like she hasn't eaten in weeks lol is this a sign?


----------



## Kada6305

Vulva and butt are like one now Lol


----------



## Kada6305

Well she only ate 1/2 her grain and is panting. Wish I could post videos in the thread.


----------



## babsbag

Sounds like today is the day.


----------



## Kada6305

Ate few mouth fulls of grain for dinner then let me know she was done Lol that face though


----------



## Kada6305

Vulva doesn't say ready to me.


----------



## Kada6305




----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Kada6305

Is it go time with that discharge? She wiped most it off on her tail and lolli lol


----------



## babsbag

I would say go time, but it should turn amber here pretty soon and then it is really go time. I have had some with that discharge for an entire day. Doe Code is in force.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Kada6305

theres barely any discharge now...lol im giving her few hours. if no changes then I am going to bed. And just settign alarm for every hour. But the cam is up! http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5


----------



## Kada6305

nope. she's just pretty gross looking. lol but other than that shes acting normal.


----------



## Kada6305

No, they are still there.


----------



## Kada6305

Ligs are soft. She sniffed grain and wallked away. still eating hay. They are out grazing, now. She will be back in soon  I locked her out of the chicken coops so she cant just hang out in there all day like she usually does lol


----------



## Kada6305

Ligs are soft. She sniffed grain and wallked away. still eating hay. They are out grazing, now. She will be back in soon  I locked her out of the chicken coops so she cant just hang out in there all day like she usually does lol


----------



## Kada6305

More discharge started.


----------



## babsbag

She is certainly keeping you guessing. What a brat. When the goo turns amber start collecting towels.


----------



## Kada6305

Bit the color change. This is like clear/white/pink last night was clear/yellow


----------



## Kada6305

Now it's white...wish she'd make up her mind. Maybe this is just the plug? lol Im going crazy over here.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Yep its a guessing game with them!!


----------



## Kada6305

Yeah now she just looks normal Lol


----------



## Kada6305

What is this ? not milk or colostrum


----------



## Kada6305

And she's gross again.. Of this is mucus plug would it be 2 days in a row?


----------



## Kada6305

Lolli is getting tired waiting for Lilli to pop the kids out Lol. Live stream cam died. Ordered new battery so if she holds off until Friday night it should be good to go. Until then I hooked up my security cam


----------



## babsbag

She sure is giving you the runaround. If you have any important events in the next few days that can guarantee that she will deliver at the most inopportune time.


----------



## Kada6305

Do goats have a temp drop like dogs? If not she's sick. 100.4 temp. Doing lots of back stretch butt up in air,tail up touching back, stiff legs, and chin touching chest... Please help


----------



## babsbag

No, the temp does not drop.  Have you seen any contractions?  No amber discharge yet?  A low temp is usually indicative of hypocalcemia which will also cause stalled labor.  If she were mine I would look for a vet but hard to do at this time of night, so I would  give her CMPK if you have any.  This can be critical. The other thing that causes low temp is a rumen shutting down. Has she been eating?


----------



## Kada6305

Her Ligs are barely there. yes a few contractions. Yes eating. I have her calcium and butridrench to be safe. Check the video I uploaded on my page

https://m.facebook.com/TheGillFarms/?tsid=0.06964027499926018&source=typeahead


----------



## samssimonsays

Hoping all goes well and she delivers soon.


----------



## babsbag

It is good that she is eating. I would just keep checking her temp and if it drops any more I would get a vet involved before the weekend. If it is low calcium she will start to act a little spacey too.  My vet did a Calcium  IV but she could monitor the heart and blood levels, we can't do that at home so we are always 'shooting from the hip' as they say. I wouldn't hesitate to give another dose of the oral calcium, if that is what you are giving her.


----------



## Kada6305

Temp is back up now after giving calcium and nutridrench.


----------



## babsbag




----------



## TAH

You know I am dying over here waiting


----------



## Kada6305

TAH said:


> You know I am dying over here waiting




You and me both!!!


----------



## Kada6305

Just staring at the stars,tonight...lol


----------



## babsbag

Brat !!!


----------



## Kada6305

She is getting looser...


----------



## Latestarter

You might as well plan a week long vacation... She'll either have it/them while you're gone, or she'll still be waiting to tease you some more when you return. The bright side is, you'll have had a vacation, and she won't have


----------



## Kada6305

Lol luckily I don't work so will be home all day until she has them.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

She's just trying to make you mad and wants attention. When you REALLY have to leave, she'll go into labor or course!


----------



## Kada6305

isn't that the truth...lol


----------



## newbiekat

Still nothing??!


----------



## babsbag

Yeah, where is the new kid anyways ???


----------



## Latestarter

I think you put that "s" in the wrong place... should be:  ...kid(s) anyway   <--- gotta think positive for multiples!  Yeah Kada! What are you doing to keep that girl from delivering already?


----------



## TAH

I got on here thinking I missed everything but I didn't


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## babsbag

Her Facebook page says around Halloween...


----------



## Kada6305

Sorry everyone. I have had some major health issues. Her next due date is tomorrow. Udder has been slowly filling today. Not liek last year where it went from barly anything to basketball in 2 hours lol. Hold on I will upload some pictures.


----------



## Kada6305

discharge from 2 pm. dried white stuff. 


 








 

croocked tail at 2pm 








Lilli sunken in 7pm yesterday. 




 
Lilli 9pm tonight. still sunken in




 


Hooked tail and off to the side. 2pm today





 

Hooked tail and off to the side. 2pm today



 


tail off to side. 2pm




 
Right 2pm. Left 8 pm"





 

left 11 pm. right 8pm. 





left is 8pm. right is few days ago.


----------



## Kada6305

And finally, discharge 11pm. tonight. I THINK I got all the photos lol


----------



## animalmom

Babies!  I want Babies, NOW!!!!!!!! and a ton of pictures too, please and thank you.


----------



## Kada6305

Anyone think she's close? Im about to go out to check on her now. It's 2:30


----------



## TAH




----------



## Kada6305

sigh no changed. udder still the same. some dried yellow gunk on vulva but i don think that means anything.


----------



## Kada6305

still nothing...going to go ahead and say today isn't the day...next possible due date is the 22nd


----------



## babsbag

Don't let her fool you too much, I have had them go to 161 days.


----------



## Kada6305

She always kids day 152. Still will keep eye on her next week. But not hopeful. her vulva is telling me she's not ready


----------



## babsbag

Most of mine have always gone on 155 or 156. Last year they were going at 150 just to make sure I don't know what I am talking about.   Keep is posted.


----------



## Kada6305

is this plug? 


 


Tail still curled and arched


----------



## Kada6305

guys...think shes in early labor! I cant upload video from my phone :/ so I will upload it to the farm page. Look yp Gill Farms on favebook. its /TheeGillFarms


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Kada6305

video was just posted...tail up...and vulva is like..pulsating lol idk how to explain it.


----------



## Kada6305

some screenshots of video. sorry, only way I can think of doing it lol






arched a little with tail up




 




 
Tail up while yawning.


All of these were taken during a suspected contraction.


----------



## Kada6305

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1115647078548241


----------



## animalmom

And...and...and what happened?


----------



## Kada6305

still doing the same thing. lots of discharge on her tail and on her back legs. keeps flagging her tail. I think we are closer. how close? who knows lol


----------



## babsbag




----------



## Kada6305

She is just doing it for the attention...lol makes everyone crazy!


----------



## Kada6305

starting to get pink...


----------



## Kada6305

lilli in the last 24 hours...is any of this a sign of pending labor? or just more plug?

Lastnights photos 



 


 



This morning photos.


----------



## Southern by choice

Some does do this a week prior some the day of.
Have you checked her ligaments? Is she sunken?


----------



## Kada6305

a little, but ligs are still there. always has her tail up. She usually keeps her tail down or liek stright out but last few days it has been straight up, and LOTS of flagging.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I would go by the ligs at this point.

If she has them firmly she isn't about to pop LOL


----------



## Kada6305

That's not a good sign either. Only looses them when she's about to push lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Kada6305 said:


> Her Ligs are barely there. yes a few contractions. Yes eating. I have her calcium and butridrench to be safe. Check the video I uploaded on my page
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/TheGillFarms/?tsid=0.06964027499926018&source=typeahead





Kada6305 said:


> guys...think shes in early labor! I cant upload video from my phone :/ so I will upload it to the farm page. Look yp Gill Farms on favebook. its /TheeGillFarms



First was quote from September 16th and the other was on Thursday. Goats love to make people crazy! 

I can't imagine all of these late night checks for ONE goat. I love knowing the exact dates! Some goats I try my best to ignore until the udder is huge, ligs are gone, and they are presenting a kid for that reason.


----------



## Kada6305

This was a surprise breeding!! Lol she wasn't supposed to be breed until December!! Brat had other ideas. So I only know that test confirmed pregnancy late July so she has to deliver sometime soon Lol


----------



## Kada6305

STILL waiting for this girl...lol this is why I HATE when bucks escape and you have no idea or kidding dates. ugh. Anyway, haven't really checked on her all day. Went out to feed everyone and turned around to this. Is this what I am looking for? The green is grass so no worries. The discharge is like clear orange. obviously the goo would be longer before it's time, just dont know if I should be keeping an eye on her tonight or not. Ligs are still firm.


----------



## Southern by choice

Check udder and ligs.


----------



## Kada6305

ligs are still firm and udder is far from being full.


----------



## Kada6305

and dont worry, the green is just grass


----------



## frustratedearthmother

If her ligs are firm and her udder is far from being full - get some rest!  If I were you I would keep notes on your does - or look back in these posts from one year to the next to get an idea of what is 'normal' for your goat.  Maybe that will give you an idea for next time and she won't make you quite as crazy!


----------



## Kada6305

this pregnancy is nothing like last time lol I'm keeping eye on her but not holding my breath. udder is a little fuller than lastnight. 
 left is this morning, right is lastnight so about 12 hours apart. not much fuller but maybe if a week or so it'll be full.


----------



## Kada6305

she's just uncomfortable lol


----------



## Kada6305

This is the livestream  know its been awhile but just got it back up. Girls will be going into the pasture this weekend sometime. but cam will still be up and you'll see them when they come in the pen 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/Z8qBZZA3Zd5


----------



## TAH

Anything?? 
She is driving everyone nuts!! !


----------



## NH homesteader

Pictures popped up on the homepage... Did she ever have babies?


----------



## nstone630

Anything yet?


----------



## nstone630

NH homesteader said:


> Pictures popped up on the homepage... Did she ever have babies?



If you view the video it seems as though she is still very pregnant.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ah good to know, I am using my cell phone so videos don't usually work! I didn't even bother trying!


----------



## Latestarter

That is a static video, not live stream. It's presently 2:50pm here and I just went there and it's night time there with bugs (and dust) flying around in the light. If you look at the panels below, you can see that the live feed is not available. What you're seeing/watching is the most recent/last video recording.


----------



## nstone630

Latestarter said:


> That is a static video, not live stream. It's presently 2:50pm here and I just went there and it's night time there with bugs (and dust) flying around in the light. If you look at the panels below, you can see that the live feed is not available. What you're seeing/watching is the most recent/last video recording.



Oh...silly me for making that mistake! OK.  lol


----------

